# Taring a gravel driveway?



## ChrisPA (Dec 31, 2006)

We just moved into our new home which was just finished being built. Anyway we got a gravel driveway and want to convert it to a Tar Driveway. We are calling people asking about it and one person said the ground has to settle before you can do that. We are wondering if this is true, if so for how long? Also we would like to know what is the best time of the year to put down a tar driveway? Thanks for the help.

Chris


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Well, it is best to let it settle, but you can also bring in the heavy roller and "help" that process along.  One thing, make sure there is a proper base for the asphalt, or you'll be doing the job again far too soon!

The time of year would depend on where you're located, generally you can do the job anytime it's above freezing. I know that it's tough to get asphalt contractors out in the Winter around here.


----------



## wacor (Feb 22, 2005)

when you say tar i think of something different than asphalt. i have seen driveways with gravel base that have a tar applied. which is it?

another thing to do would be to water it down as that will help it to settle.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I assumed asphalt, since I can't imagine just using tar on the driveway, it doesn't really accomplish anything.


----------



## wacor (Feb 22, 2005)

JohnWill said:


> I assumed asphalt, since I can't imagine just using tar on the driveway, it doesn't really accomplish anything.


I have seen it done before John. It makes a nice driveway believe it or not. You don't douse the tar. It mixes in with the gravel nicely and then they roll it and you end up almost like having a blacktop drive except with a gravel surface.

Edit: Not sure if they roll it after now that i think about it. Probably not. Been a while since I saw the application used.


----------



## ChrisPA (Dec 31, 2006)

JohnWill said:


> Well, it is best to let it settle, but you can also bring in the heavy roller and "help" that process along.  One thing, make sure there is a proper base for the asphalt, or you'll be doing the job again far too soon!
> 
> The time of year would depend on where you're located, generally you can do the job anytime it's above freezing. I know that it's tough to get asphalt contractors out in the Winter around here.


Thanks for the information. Just one question, how long does it take to settle?


----------



## wacor (Feb 22, 2005)

time it takes to settle depends upon the soils beneath.

did they just grade it out and then apply the gravel??

if so it would not take much of anytime to settle.

if there was any excavating and if the soils were clay it would take a while


----------



## blues_harp28 (Jan 9, 2005)

Hi check with any contractor what they intend to do.
Laying asphalt [as JohnWill suggest] needs to be on a proper base.
Laying asphalt on gravel which is laying on earth isn't enough..however much it has settled.
Once asphalt sets it's like a thick skin 3inches thick...if the base isn't made up of something more substantial it will soon crack.


----------



## lexmarks567 (Aug 13, 2006)

Why not just have a concreat driveway less hassle it seams and less work to keep it working


----------



## ChrisPA (Dec 31, 2006)

lexmarks567 said:


> Why not just have a concreat driveway less hassle it seams and less work to keep it working


More expense, and they crack.


----------



## ChrisPA (Dec 31, 2006)

blues_harp28 said:


> Hi check with any contractor what they intend to do.
> Laying ashalt [as JohnWill suggest] needs to be on a proper base.
> Laying ashalt on gravel which is laying on earth isn't enough..however much it has settled.
> Once ashalt sets it's like a thick skin 3inches thick...if the base isn't made up of something more substantial it will soon crack.


We plan to but we are afraid they will say anything just to make a few bucks.


----------



## ChrisPA (Dec 31, 2006)

wacor said:


> time it takes to settle depends upon the soils beneath.
> 
> did they just grade it out and then apply the gravel??
> 
> ...


Before we had the house built on this lot, it was just a lot with trees. I guess they just dumped gravel onto of the ground and graded it.


----------



## wacor (Feb 22, 2005)

ChrisPA said:


> Before we had the house built on this lot, it was just a lot with trees. I guess they just dumped gravel onto of the ground and graded it.


and you are going to pave with asphalt it appears??

where do you live? if it is cold weather I would wait it out until spring. and i would also make sure that there is a good base as is mentioned earlier.


----------



## blues_harp28 (Jan 9, 2005)

ChrisPA said:


> We plan to but we are afraid they will say anything just to make a few bucks.


Knowing contractors..as I do they will estimate in two ways.
1. Just tamper down existing gravel and attempt to asphalt over it.
2. Remove existing gravel..dig down 5-6 inches and lay first some sort of ballast [loose stones bedded down] as a foundation and asphalt over that.
No 2. would be the way to go.
Best bet is to get 2-3 estimates and compare them.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I agree with the multiple estimates, don't go with one guy. And I'd also want to know in detail EXACTLY how they'll prepare the driveway for the paving. Finally, since most of them price it on a square yard basis, I'd ask them how many square yards they think they're paving and check to see if that's what you really have.


----------



## n2gun (Mar 3, 2000)

Another suggestion is to ask them for the names and addresses if 3 people they have done the job for. You can look at their work and talk to the customers to see if they had a problem. Also check with local better business bureau.


----------

